

Ask HN: Open sourcing a previously closed project - okal

I'm working on cleaning up the codebase for one of my side projects, and there are things in the repo history that I don't want floating about in the wild. Is there a list of security best practices for this sort of thing? I'm thinking of starting a new repo with only code from the latest "safe" HEAD. I'd also love to hear about people's personal experiences doing this, not limited to the security ramifications.
======
jcr
Why? The occasional profane code comment or commit message proves two thing;
(1) you're human like the rest of us, and (2) you both find and fix the
mistakes. The frustrating stumbling blocks that you hit are good things for
others to know, even if your reaction may have been a bit too severe in
retrospect.

~~~
okal
Thanks :) Well, there's that, but I'm less worried about being viewed as a
potty mouth and more about stuff I did early on in the development process
like having passwords in config files and such.

~~~
flipcoder
If there's any chance of that, then yes, definitely start a new repo just to
be safe.

